# HSS1332ATD hopefully fixed from ground speed issue



## florindi (Nov 21, 2015)

Update: I got my unit back and it seems fixed. The speed is very fast. I can run myself over in reverse. LOL! Thanks for the excellent service. 

I want to thank my dealer Nashua Power and Honda for quickly addressing my concern. Nashua Power's customer service was excellent. My unit has been serviced and will be re-delivered next Tuesday. I had the reservoir kit installed and hopefully it fixes the issue. I will post some photos on Tuesday.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Amazing news. Please post perhaps the part numbers used and several pictures perhaps the mounting and the hose running into the transmission


----------



## Bjowett (Dec 6, 2016)

This is great news! I was just about to have an elbow machined to fit the transaxle as nothing off the shelf would quite fit the tight space.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Just picked up my HSS928ATD this morning from my dealer. Heres a pick of the remote reservoir installed. 

All i need now is snow, not looking good here in jersey.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

drmerdp said:


> Heres a pick of the remote reservoir installed.


Interesting. Was this modification developed by the dealer or Honda? Even the reservoir mounting hardware looks specific.

Does the hose connect to the bottom of the reservoir or to the cap?

I wonder if the brass fitting has an integral tube that is submerged below the oil level.

Hopefully it will solve the problem.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

jeffNB said:


> drmerdp said:
> 
> 
> > Heres a pick of the remote reservoir installed.
> ...


It's a Honda developed kit and the hose attaches to the bottom of the tank.

I'm wondering if there is a dip tube in that fitting too. Might call on Monday and ask.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Not to ask the obvious but I show up tomorrow at a dealer and state the ground speed issues and show a picture of the seemingly approved official fix a dealer should comply? This sure doesn't look off the shelf Honda parts they had laying around. I can't believe this forum has been so quiet on a fix that seems to hang trickled down from Honda corporate. Thanks so much for the picture it's worth 1000 words.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I would have to assume that the dealer would comply without issue. 

One interesting thing worth noting is I didn't see a part number for the external tank kit on my invoice. I had two repairs done, the hydrostatic reservoir and the drive and auger interlock. 

The interlock had a Honda part number the HST reservoir kit did not. 

The hydro kit must be a hot off the presses repair.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

I got the impression that this is a kit that Honda is sending out to dealers on a case by case basis to address the problem. My guess is that they want to be sure that they have a solid fix before issuing a TSB. I commend them for it and I have confidence that they will see this through to solve the issue for those that have the speed problem. My machine had already been in to have the air purge done and is having this done now.


----------

